# Spiel des Jahres 2017: Unsere Umfrage startet - macht mit und stimmt für euren Favoriten ab



## David Martin (5. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Spiel des Jahres 2017: Unsere Umfrage startet - macht mit und stimmt für euren Favoriten ab* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Spiel des Jahres 2017: Unsere Umfrage startet - macht mit und stimmt für euren Favoriten ab*


----------



## Kellykiller (5. Dezember 2017)

Für mich ganz klar Nier: Automata.


----------



## Desotho (5. Dezember 2017)

Einfach gucken wo die Spiele mit "N" sind und das Kreuzchen bei NieR Automata machen 

2017 war ein geniales Spielejahr, aber NieR Automata war das Spiel was mich überrascht und was Neues gezeigt hat.  Mal abgesehen davon dass das Spiel super war und der Soundtrack alleine schon ausreichen würde.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. Dezember 2017)

Ich würde gerne Project CARS 2 meine Stimme geben, aber dafür hat das Spiel einfach noch zu viele technische Probleme und Qualitätsunterschiede bei den verschiedenen Autos.

Für mich persönlich ist 2017 daher ein Kopf an Kopf Rennen zwischen Elex und Thimbleweed Park ... und mein Nostalgie-Spielerherz, das mit The Secret of Monkey Island zu schlagen begann, hat es dann entschieden: Thimbleweed Park. Die Zockerwelt braucht mehr Mmucasflem Adventures!


----------



## Staplerfahrer7388 (5. Dezember 2017)

Kellykiller schrieb:


> Für mich ganz klar Nier: Automata.



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen, schliesse mich an


----------



## dynAdZ (5. Dezember 2017)

Für mich ist es definitiv PUBG, das ist das erste Spiel seit langem für das ich den PC überhaupt mal wieder angeschmissen habe.


----------



## Worrel (5. Dezember 2017)

NoBrainer: Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice


----------



## Honigpumpe (5. Dezember 2017)

Ich hätte gerne zwei Stimmen, damit auch die Indie-Ecke nicht zu kurz kommt ...


----------



## NOT-Meludan (5. Dezember 2017)

Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild

Ihr ahnungslosen Banausen hier......


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Dezember 2017)

"Mass Effect Andromeda"

Weil... Naja... Ist der einzige 2017er den ich gespielt hab (bzw. immer noch zocke). ^^

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Dezember 2017)

für mich war's wohl Resident Evil 7


----------



## Martina (5. Dezember 2017)

Horizon: Zero Dawn


----------



## Spiritogre (5. Dezember 2017)

Für mich eindeutig Persona 5.

Allerdings habe ich bisher weder Nier: Automata noch Horizon: Zero Dawn noch Xenoblade Chronicles 2 noch Assassin's Creed: Origins gespielt, sonst würde es wahrscheinlich wohl eng werden.


----------



## Honigpumpe (5. Dezember 2017)

MartinaTG schrieb:


> Horizon: Zero Dawn



Für die AAA-Ecke könnten wir uns drauf einigen. Ich sehe "AC Origins" technisch und vom Spaßfaktor her sogar noch eine halbe Nasenlänge davor, aber dann würde ich einfach zugutehalten, daß "Zero Dawn" ein Erstling ist und "Origins" der x-te Nachfolger.

Indie: Ganz klar "Hollow Knight". Hab ich 100 Stunden mit verbracht, und es war keine Minute langweilig.


----------



## Kanezzo (5. Dezember 2017)

PUBG und Oxygen not included (aktuell noch early access)


----------



## Orzhov (5. Dezember 2017)

Ich bin überrascht das ich dieses mal meinen eigenen Titel in die Maske tippen musste. Ich dachte es hätte wenigstens eine größere Produktion gegeben die mir gefiehl.


----------



## Enisra (5. Dezember 2017)

ich gehe mal mit einem Außernseiter ins Rennen und sage Cook, Serve, Delicious 2


----------



## Exar-K (5. Dezember 2017)

*Breath of the Wild*

Das sticht sogar Mario Odyssey, Metroid: Samus Returns, Splatoon und Divinity 2 mühelos aus.


----------



## riesenwiesel (5. Dezember 2017)

Gefühlt sind da dieses Jahr viele sehr gute Titel dabei.

Am herausragendsten würde ich jetzt sagen war tatsächlich "Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild". 
Das Gameplay, der individuelle Stil, die Qualität, die Liebe zum Detail... Nintendo liefert einfach.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. Dezember 2017)

Exar-K schrieb:


> *Breath of the Wild*





riesenwiesel schrieb:


> Am herausragendsten würde ich jetzt sagen war tatsächlich "Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild".
> Das Gameplay, der individuelle Stil, die Qualität, die Liebe zum Detail... Nintendo liefert einfach.



Ihr hängt noch hinterher, wenn ich so einschlägigen Foren glauben schenken soll verdrängt Xenoblade Chronicles 2 das gerade in der Gunst auf Rang 2 bei den Switch Spielern.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Dezember 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ihr hängt noch hinterher, wenn ich so einschlägigen Foren glauben schenken soll verdrängt Xenoblade Chronicles 2 das gerade in der Gunst auf Rang 2 bei den Switch Spielern.



in meiner Switch-Gunst ist Mario Odyssey über beiden


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (5. Dezember 2017)

Ganz klar Zelda oder Mario.


----------



## zukolada (5. Dezember 2017)

GANZ KLAR Zelda!

Danach Horizon für mich...

Xenoblade hat eine sehr berechtigte, große Fangemeinde. Aber wäre es auch Anfang des Jahres rausgekommen, wäre man mit objektiver Sichtweise weit entfernt von der Genialität des neuen Zeldas. Und die Stimmen werden immer lauter, dass die Vorgänger von den meisten als besser angesehen werden.

Mario hat mich nicht überzeugt.  Leider. Hatte mich sehr drauf gefreut und nach der Hälfte nicht mehr weitergespielt.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (5. Dezember 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Für die AAA-Ecke könnten wir uns drauf einigen. Ich sehe "AC Origins" technisch und vom Spaßfaktor her sogar noch eine halbe Nasenlänge davor,



Das kann ich so unterschreiben. Ich fand Horizon wirklich gut, lediglich die schwache Inszenierung der Story störte mich - nach einer Weile habe ich die Zwischensequenzen meist weggedrückt, weil sie irgendwie fad und statisch wirkten. Trotzdem hätte ich es zu meinem AAA Titel des Jahres gekürt. Wenn nicht AC Origins wäre. Ich kein AC Fan, aber hier stimmte für mich fast alles. Tipp: Nicht am Stück durchsuchten. Wenn man sich Zeit nimmt, und vielleicht auch mal ein paar Tage Spielpause einlegt, bleibt es echt aufregend und fresh.


----------



## zukolada (5. Dezember 2017)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Das kann ich so unterschreiben. Ich fand Horizon wirklich gut, lediglich die schwache Inszenierung der Story störte mich - nach einer Weile habe ich die Zwischensequenzen meist weggedrückt, weil sie irgendwie fad und statisch wirkten. Trotzdem hätte ich es zu meinem AAA Titel des Jahres gekürt. Wenn nicht AC Origins wäre. Ich kein AC Fan, aber hier stimmte für mich fast alles. Tipp: Nicht am Stück durchsuchten. Wenn man sich Zeit nimmt, und vielleicht auch mal ein paar Tage Spielpause einlegt, bleibt es echt aufregend und fresh.



Und bei mir ist nach 15 Std. die Luft komplett raus. Musste mich sogar die letzten Stunden und Tage fast schon zwingen weiterzuspielen. Obwohl ich das Setting LIEBE... Ich finde die Story von AC sooooooooooooo derbe langweilig...


----------



## Spiritogre (5. Dezember 2017)

Wenn du die Story von AC: O so langweilig findest, wie konntest du Zelda dann überhaupt ertragen?


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. Dezember 2017)

Horizon knapp vor Zelda. Ganz knapp.


----------



## Celerex (5. Dezember 2017)

Dieses Jahr ist für mich gar nicht so einfach, da sehr viele sehr gute Spiele dabei waren. Wobei ich aktuell noch mit Divinity OS2 beschäftigt und schwer begeistert bin. Aber wenn ich wirklich stark eingrenzen müsste und nur die Spiele wähle, die mich am meisten gefesselt und unterhalten haben, dann wären das Horizon Zero Dawn, Zelda BotW und AC: O. Ubisoft würde ich es schon gönnen, weil sie dann vielleicht mal wach gerüttelt werden und merken, dass es eben doch geht, wenn man sich für seine Produkte Zeit nimmt. 

Ich habe mich dann letzten Endes aber für Horizon entscheiden, da mich die Thematik und Story dann doch am meisten überrascht und begeistert hat.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (6. Dezember 2017)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Ich fand Horizon wirklich gut, lediglich die schwache Inszenierung der Story störte mich - nach einer Weile habe ich die Zwischensequenzen meist weggedrückt, weil sie irgendwie fad und statisch wirkten.


Dito. Ich fand die NPC und die Erzählweise unglaublich schwach und emotionslos. Kein GOTY Kandidat für mich.


----------



## Zaepfle (6. Dezember 2017)

Wenn ich die ganzen Spiele auf der Liste sehe merke ich wie viele Spiele ich dieses Jahr gekauft habe und zu Tiefst enttäuscht wurde.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Dezember 2017)

*Spiel des Jahres 2017: Unsere Umfrage startet - macht mit und stimmt für euren Favoriten ab*



zukolada schrieb:


> Und bei mir ist nach 15 Std. die Luft komplett raus. Musste mich sogar die letzten Stunden und Tage fast schon zwingen weiterzuspielen. Obwohl ich das Setting LIEBE... Ich finde die Story von AC sooooooooooooo derbe langweilig...



Kann ich nicht unterschreiben. Selbst nach 108 h Spiel nicht. Für mich ist AC: O GOTY.


----------



## Talisman79 (6. Dezember 2017)

für mich auch horizonZD..hab aber AC auch noch nich gespielt..wollt nich schon wieder kohle für n spiel bei release ausgeben, was warscheinlich nich mal mehr die hälfte kostet wenn ich endlich dazu komme damit anzufangen


----------



## OriginalOrigin (6. Dezember 2017)

Für mich persönlich ist es AC: Origins,  das Game war für mich ein kleiner Überraschungshit. Ich wusste es würde mir gefallen und Spaß machen, aber nicht das es mir so viel Spaß machen würde.  Das einzige was man ankreiden könnte, ist das es ein wenig zu groß ist, und dadurch nutzen sich viele Inhalte mit der Zeit ab. Aber alleine wegen der Spielwelt kann man darüber hinweg sehen.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Dezember 2017)

AC: Origins ist für mich das bisher beste AC überhaupt. Ich hätte nie gedacht, daß mal ein neueres AC Ezio so gefährlich werden könnte. Auch wenn mir ein Unity oder ein AC3 für sich gesehen durchaus gefallen haben. Ezio blieb trotzdem bislang unter dem Strich mein Favorit in der AC-Historie. Aber ich würde mich richtig freuen. wenn Ubisoft in 2-3 Jahren einen 2. Teil mit Aya und/oder Bajek nachschieben würde und einen Mehrteiler daraus macht (vielleicht sogar eine Trilogie wie bei Ezio.

Das Setting macht echt Laune und bietet noch enormes Potential für weitere Ableger. Das antike Griechenland, aber noch viel mehr das antike Rom bieten sich aufgrund der Gegebenheiten in Origins als nächste Spielwiesen regelrecht an. 



Spoiler



Da Aja am Ende von Origins im Umfeld von Rom ihre neue Niederlassung gründet, ist Rom imho die wahrscheinlichste Option für einen nächsten Teil wenn es bei dem Handlungsstrang um die beiden Charaktere geht.


.

Es gab in meiner Spieler"karriere" selten ein Spiel was mich über eine dreistellige! Stundenzahl durchgehend so sehr gefesselt hat, daß ich zwischendurch kein anderes Spiel angerührt habe. Also hat Origins hier alles richtig gemacht. Bei vielen anderen Titeln hatte ich immer mal kurze Pausen eingeworfen, weil ich mal Abwechslung gebraucht habe. Bei AC nicht. Was hier vielleicht noch mithalten kann ist ME. Aber danach wird es schon eng, wenn ich Spiele mit Laufzeiten von 100 h + betrachte (FC 3 und 4 waren trotz aller Sammelwut meinerseits trotzdem kürzer).

Für einen Fan der Spielereihe kann ich bei Origins nur eine uneingeschränkte Kaufempfehlung aussprechen. Erst Recht wenn man einen Faible für das antike Ägypten hegt. Auch wenn sich Teile des Spielsystems von Origins (Kampfsystem) im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern ziemlich verändert haben und der RPG-Part neu dazugekommen ist, war das unter dem Strich für die Serie ein richtiger Fortschritt. Es geht nicht mehr nach dem Motto "Ich bin übermächtig und wälze mal eben 20 Gegner über den Haufen ohne einen Kratzer abzubekommen. Man muß überlegen was man tut und wann man sich mit wem anlegt (speziell die Phylakes sind im Spielverlauf ziemlich harte Brocken).

Selbst wenn Gegner 3-5 Levelpunkte unter einem sind können diese in einer Gruppe einem durchaus gefährlich werden (wenn es spezielle Gegnertypen sind). Im Nahkampf 2-3 Mann mit Schild z.B. deren Abwehr schwerer zu durchbrechen ist und dazu aus der Entfernung 2-3 Bogenschützen möglichst noch mit Brandpfeilen und man hat zu kämpfen.

Genau das ist für mich richtig um das Übertriebene, den unbesiegbaren Assassinen etwas zu entschärfen und das Spiel wieder in eine realistischere Balance zu bringen.


----------



## CryPosthuman (6. Dezember 2017)

Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice, mehr muss man nicht sagen!


----------



## Weissbier242 (6. Dezember 2017)

Bin anscheinend der einzigste hier mit divinity original sin 2. Für mich schon fast ein Meilenstein und eins der besten Spiele der letzten 10 Jahre!


----------



## suggysug (6. Dezember 2017)

Uff für mich war das ein überragendes Spielejahr, viele Spiele die ihre Vorgänger deutlich übertrumpfen konnten, 
Allen voran Nintendospiele wie Zelda Breath of the Wild und Mario Odyssee die ihre Serie neu definiert haben. Ein fantastisches Assassins Creed Origin und ein Xenoblade Chronicles 2 das die neue Speerspitze der Serie darstellt.
Auch Resident Evil das ebenfalls der Serie positiv neues Leben eingehaucht hat.
Grandiose solide Titel mit Horizon Zero Dawn, Prey 2, The Evil Within 2, Project Cars 2 sowie Forza Motorsports 7.

Es gab noch deutlich mehr Spiele die mir gefallen haben aber für mich nicht in diesem Jahr so herausragen wie die schon erwähnten.

*Daher fiel mir die Wahl ziemlich schwer! Da ich am meisten Spass (knapp 200 Stunden) in Zelda hatte ist auch dieser Titel mein Favorit im Jahr 2017.*

Am meisten entäuscht war ich von Produkte aus dem Haus EA. Ob Mass Effect Andromeda  oder Need för Speed usw . EA hat viel Vertrauen bei mir verloren.
Auch Elex war für mich leider eine reine Enttäuschung.


----------



## Wubaron (6. Dezember 2017)

suggysug schrieb:


> ...
> Am meisten entäuscht war ich von Produkte aus dem Haus EA. Ob Mass Effect Andromeda  oder Need för Speed usw . EA hat viel Vertrauen bei mir verloren.
> ...



Überrascht? Und wie viel Vertrauen kann den noch verloren gehen?


----------



## Sayaka (6. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab jetzt zwischen Resident Evil und Nier Automata hin und her überlegt. Da aber Resident Evil erst so richtig gut mit der PSVR ist und Nier Automata auch ohne super ist habe ich mich für letzteres entschieden. Aber auch Spiele wie Persona5, Destiny2, Hellblade, Horizon Zero Dawn und Xenoblades finde ich waren dieses Jahr großartig. (bei Xenoblades bin ich noch nicht so weit, hab aber einen sehr guten Eindruck.)


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Dezember 2017)

Viele interessante Spiele hier  Ich merke gerade, dass ich erstaunlich wenig neue Spiele in diesem Jahr gespielt habe, daher ist meine persönliche Auswahl auch recht eingeschränkt. Und da hat mir Thimbleweed Park halt am besten gefallen, auch wenn ich gerne diesen Award an Project CARS 2 (eigentlich geil, aber mit zu vielen Problemen), Elex (gefällt mir mit ein paar Einschränkungen), Outcast Second Contact (sicher geil, aber konnte ich wg. technischer Probleme nicht spielen) oder Life is Strange - Before the Storm (definitiv geil, aber noch nicht zuende erzählt. Ende des Monats würde das vermutlich mein Spiel des Jahres werden) geben würde. 

Assassin's Creed Origins ist definitiv noch auf meiner to do Liste, werde ich dieses Jahr aber nicht mehr zu kommen. Divinity Original Sin 2 steht eigentlich auch noch auf meiner Einkaufsliste, aber ich bin noch nicht einmal dazu gekommen, Teil 1 zu spielen. Es gibt einfach viel zu viele gute Spiele und viel zu wenig Zeit. Auch Zelda würde mich eigentlich reizen, aber das ist auch so ziemlich das einzige Nintendospiel, das mich interessiert und dafür kaufe ich mir nicht extra eine Konsole.


----------



## knarfe1000 (6. Dezember 2017)

Ganz kurz: PREY


----------



## nigra (6. Dezember 2017)

Eigentlich wäre es RDR 2 geworden, aber durch die Verschiebung wird es dieses Jahr für mich AC. Divinity war mir für den Titel einen Zacken zu verbugt. Ein weiterer Anwärter ist noch Spellforce 3, aber das ist noch nicht erschienen.


----------



## suggysug (6. Dezember 2017)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Überrascht? Und wie viel Vertrauen kann den noch verloren gehen?



Ich war durchaus zufrieden mit Dragon Age Inquisition oder Mass Effect teilen zuvor auch fand ich (bis auf die lächerliche Story) den letzten Need for Speed deutlich besser. 
Erspar mir also bitte den Spott, nur weil ich ein andere Wahrnehmung habe wie du .


----------



## Nemesis447 (6. Dezember 2017)

ich habe auch für Hellblade gestimmt, da es einfach mal im Gegensatz zu den ganzen Mainstream-Games erfrischend anders war.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Dezember 2017)

Wenn ich mir die Liste so anschaue und mein Gaming-Jahr so Revue passieren lasse, dann merke ich, dass trotz einiger Verschiebungen (insbesondere die PS4-Exclusiv's wie Gow, Days Gone, Spider-Man usw.), 2017 ein richtig gutes Jahr war für Gamer. Ich habe es aus zeitlichen Gründen leider noch nicht geschafft einige der Games zu spielen. Positiv überrascht hat mich The Evil Within 2, ich stand zunächst dem Semi-Open-World-Konzept in einem Horrorspiel sehr skeptisch gegenüber. Jedoch hat das Spiel fast alles richtig gemacht. Trotzdem ist es Horizon Dawn  , weil das Setting, die Protagonistin, die Story, Robo-Dinos als Gegner, denen man die Teile abballert (genial!) einfach so frisch wirkt. Besonders der Anfang hat mich emotional irgendwie richtig packen können.


----------



## Solo-Joe (6. Dezember 2017)

Für mich persönlich war 2017 ein relativ schwaches Jahr. AC Origins war da wohl schon das Highlight.
2018 hat dafür aber sehr viel zu bieten. Nehmt es mir nicht übel, ich Spiele nur wenige spezifische Genres.


----------



## zukolada (6. Dezember 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wenn du die Story von AC: O so langweilig findest, wie konntest du Zelda dann überhaupt ertragen?



Ich denke mit der Aussage hast du dich ja nun selbst disqualifiziert... Denn wer AC:0 mit Zelda vergleicht, hat noch nie einen Teil gespielt. Bei Zelda geht es so gut wie null um eine Story. Aber das wissen nur Leute, die die Spiele kennen. Spiele wie Horizon, AC: O leben von ihren Storys und sind was ganz anderes. Da muss man sich entscheiden, ob man es mag oder nicht. Ist wie mit Filmen oder Büchern. Zelda hat damit aber nix zu tun.
Denn die "Story" ist wie bei Mario immer die gleiche. Rette die Prinzessin und besiege Bowser bzw. Ganon! Das wars. Daran solltest du erkennen, dass es bei Zelda nicht um eine Story geht.


----------



## Orzhov (6. Dezember 2017)

zukolada schrieb:


> Ich denke mit der Aussage hast du dich ja nun selbst disqualifiziert... Denn wer AC:0 mit Zelda vergleicht, hat noch nie einen Teil gespielt. Bei Zelda geht es so gut wie null um eine Story. Aber das wissen nur Leute, die die Spiele kennen. Spiele wie Horizon, AC: O leben von ihren Storys und sind was ganz anderes. Da muss man sich entscheiden, ob man es mag oder nicht. Ist wie mit Filmen oder Büchern. Zelda hat damit aber nix zu tun.
> Denn die "Story" ist wie bei Mario immer die gleiche. Rette die Prinzessin und besiege Bowser bzw. Ganon! Das wars. Daran solltest du erkennen, dass es bei Zelda nicht um eine Story geht.



Das Spielchen kann ich auch.

Bei Assassins Creed geht es nur darum Leute umzubringen aus einem der Drei folgenden Gründe. Man wird bezahlt, weil man es möchte, oder weil einem die Ansichten des Opfers nicht passen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (6. Dezember 2017)

Was würde eigentlich passieren, sollte hier bei "PC Games" ein PS4-Titel gewinnen? Wird dann die Red. ihre Auflösung bekanntgeben?


----------



## zukolada (6. Dezember 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Das Spielchen kann ich auch.
> 
> Bei Assassins Creed geht es nur darum Leute umzubringen aus einem der Drei folgenden Gründe. Man wird bezahlt, weil man es möchte, oder weil einem die Ansichten des Opfers nicht passen.



---Räusper--- hast meinen Inhalt nicht wirklich verstanden oder? Sonst würdest du nicht was vollkommen zusammenhangloses Schreiben, was mit meiner Aussage nicht mal was zu tun hat. 

Das war in etwas so, als wenn ich sagen würde "Der Himmel ist blau" und du dann sagst "Ich geh gern schwimmen"... hat NIX miteinander zu tun. Lies mal nochmal nach, was ich geschrieben habe. 


PS: ich würde es allgemein sehr toll finden, wenn Leute die etwas kommentieren, sich doch bitte die Mühe geben, den ganzen Text zu lesen auf den man antworten möchte, BEVOR man etwas schreibt. Das nimmt hier immer größere Ausmaße...


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (6. Dezember 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Was würde eigentlich passieren, sollte hier bei "PC Games" ein PS4-Titel gewinnen? Wird dann die Red. ihre Auflösung bekanntgeben?


Also außer dass Herr Dammes ne Champusflasche aufmacht, würde wohl nicht viel passieren 
In so einem Forum hier mit vielen PS Fans halte ich Horizon durchaus für möglich, bei richtigen Awards nicht.


----------



## Orzhov (6. Dezember 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Was würde eigentlich passieren, sollte hier bei "PC Games" ein PS4-Titel gewinnen? Wird dann die Red. ihre Auflösung bekanntgeben?



Dann wirst du automatisch für ein halbes Jahr lang direkt auf Startseite PlayStation - PCGames.de weitergeleitet.


----------



## Aenimus (6. Dezember 2017)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Ganz kurz: PREY



Kürzer: Nioh


----------



## LOX-TT (6. Dezember 2017)

Aenimus schrieb:


> Kürzer: Nioh



nicht wirklich  sowohl Nioh als auch Prey hat 4 Buchstaben


----------



## Orzhov (6. Dezember 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> nicht wirklich  sowohl Nioh als auch Prey hat 4 Buchstaben



Ist dieses Jahr überhaupt etwas mit nur 3 oder weniger Buchstaben erschienen, ohne das es ein Kürzel ist?


----------



## KiIlBiIl (6. Dezember 2017)

Ganz klar: Hellblade Senua's Sacrifice! Für mich einer der Toptitel 2017!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. Dezember 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ist dieses Jahr überhaupt etwas mit nur 3 oder weniger Buchstaben erschienen, ohne das es ein Kürzel ist?



Hob


----------



## Orzhov (6. Dezember 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Hob



Touche.


----------



## Desotho (7. Dezember 2017)

Weissbier242 schrieb:


> Bin anscheinend der einzigste hier mit divinity original sin 2. Für mich schon fast ein Meilenstein und eins der besten Spiele der letzten 10 Jahre!



2017 war einfach ein geiles Spielejahr. Da dann ein Spiel rauspicken zu müssen ist schwer.


----------



## Bast3l (7. Dezember 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> "Mass Effect Andromeda"
> 
> Weil... Naja... Ist der einzige 2017er den ich gespielt hab (bzw. immer noch zocke). ^^
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



same. gerade mit Erschrecken festgestellt.. wenig Zeit zum Spielen im Allgemeinen und Backlog + Guild Wars 2 sei Dank


----------



## belakor602 (7. Dezember 2017)

Für mich ganz knapp Nier Automata.  Mario Odyssey ist bei mir knapp dahinter und dann LoZ: BotW.

Was Horizons Zero Dawn angeht verstehe ich den Hype nicht. Spiel es gerade und bin bei +-60% durch. Es hat eine wirklich frische interessante und hervorragned designte offene Welt aber alles andere ist einfach, naja bestenfalls gut. Das Gameplay ist zwar ganz gut aber leider von den Mechaniken nicht ganz schlüssig, die Technik zwickt und klappert öfter mal (Framedrops, Animationsbugs, Sound bugs etc..) und die Story bis jetzt ist auch nicht weltbewegend.   Viele Charaktere , allem voran der Spielcharakter sind so blass dass ich sogar ihren Namen vergessen habe. Das Voiceacting hilft da auch nicht weil es teilweise einfach nur mies ist, und der Sound war bis jetzt unauffälig, was aber nichts schlechtes ist. Das Spiel hat trotzdem eine Art süchtig machende Eigenschaft und man spielt es wirklich viele Stunden am Stück. Ich glaube es liegt an der wirklich tollen Spielwelt, aber ich frage mich, sobald ich alle Cauldrons und die ganze Map aufgedeckt habe ob ich noch die Motivation haben werde die Story weiter zu spielen.

Zusammengefasst ich kann verstehen warum man das Spiel gerne mag, es hat eine Anziehung und man will es viel und lange spielen. Aber das kann ich nicht mit Spiel des Jahres gleichsetzen wenn fast alle Aspekte des Spiels durschnittlich bis nur gut sind. Chips und Snacks machen auch süchtig und kann ich Ende nie in mir reinstopfen, deswegen würde ich sie aber noch nicht zu einem Gourmetessen deklarieren.


----------



## MichaelG (7. Dezember 2017)

Also meine Rangliste ist:

-AC: Origins Platz 1
-ME: Andromeda Platz 2

Ansonsten muß ich noch meine PoS aufholen. Nach Origins werde ich mal COD WW II eine Chance geben. Der SP dauert ja nicht so lange wie der von Origins. Also dürfte ich mit COD WW II noch in diesem Jahr spätestens Anfang Januar durch sein. Je nachdem wie lange es noch bei Origin mit den beiden Elefanten und dem Hippodrom dauern wird


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ansonsten muß ich noch meine PoS aufholen. Nach Origins werde ich mal COD WW II eine Chance geben. Der SP dauert ja nicht so lange wie der von Origins. Also dürfte ich mit COD WW II noch *diesen Tag spätestens morgen* durch sein. Je nachdem wie lange es noch bei Origin mit den beiden Elefanten und dem Hippodrom dauern wird


FTFY 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (7. Dezember 2017)

ROFL. Ich muß auch (leider) wieder arbeiten. Zumindestens Teilzeit. Ganz fit bin ich noch nicht. Aber generell hast Du schon recht. Ich denke mal bei meiner Spielweise und Sammelwut (Intels) ist COD in 8-10 h durch. Mit etwas "Glück" wenn ich länger suche vielleicht 12 h.

Dagegen bin ich bei AC: O schon bei 110 h und habe noch ein Elefanten-Duo und das Hippodrom vor mir. Und die Götterprüfung mit Anubis, die noch diesen Monat kommen soll (Wiederholung für die wie ich, die es verpaßt haben).

Übrigens Origins ist wirklich empfehlenswert zu kaufen. So nett der Vorgänger Syndicate auch sein mag und so sehr mich die Ära des industriellen London Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts auch interessiert ist das Spiel in meinen Augen eher Durchschnitt. 

Bei einem Kauf eines AC was mir fehlt würde ich mit meinem aktuellen Wissen Origins definitiv vorziehen wenn ich mich für einen der beiden Titel entscheiden müßte.  Bei Syndicate muß ich mal einen neuen Anlauf starten und erneut veruchen das durchzuspielen um nicht wieder bei 60% "abzusterben". Und wenn das so ist, war das bei einem AC-Teil bislang nie ein gutes Zeichen. Ich hatte dieses Phänoment bislang nur 3 x bei einem AC-Teil: bei Black Flag, bei Rogue (muß ich auch nochmal versuchen um es von der to Do Liste zu streichen) und eben bei Syndicate. Alle anderen AC habe ich auf Anhieb und beim ersten mal durchgezockt.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (7. Dezember 2017)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Für mich ganz knapp Nier Automata.  Mario Odyssey ist bei mir knapp dahinter und dann LoZ: BotW.
> 
> Was Horizons Zero Dawn angeht verstehe ich den Hype nicht. Spiel es gerade und bin bei +-60% durch. Es hat eine wirklich frische interessante und hervorragned designte offene Welt aber alles andere ist einfach, naja bestenfalls gut. Das Gameplay ist zwar ganz gut aber leider von den Mechaniken nicht ganz schlüssig, die Technik zwickt und klappert öfter mal (Framedrops, Animationsbugs, Sound bugs etc..) und die Story bis jetzt ist auch nicht weltbewegend.   *Viele Charaktere , allem voran der Spielcharakter sind so blass dass ich sogar ihren Namen vergessen habe.* Das Voiceacting hilft da auch nicht weil es teilweise einfach nur mies ist, und der Sound war bis jetzt unauffälig, was aber nichts schlechtes ist. Das Spiel hat trotzdem eine Art süchtig machende Eigenschaft und man spielt es wirklich viele Stunden am Stück. Ich glaube es liegt an der wirklich tollen Spielwelt, aber ich frage mich, sobald ich alle Cauldrons und die ganze Map aufgedeckt habe ob ich noch die Motivation haben werde die Story weiter zu spielen.
> 
> Zusammengefasst ich kann verstehen warum man das Spiel gerne mag, es hat eine Anziehung und man will es viel und lange spielen. Aber das kann ich nicht mit Spiel des Jahres gleichsetzen wenn fast alle Aspekte des Spiels durschnittlich bis nur gut sind. Chips und Snacks machen auch süchtig und kann ich Ende nie in mir reinstopfen, deswegen würde ich sie aber noch nicht zu einem Gourmetessen deklarieren.



Volle Zustimmung, genau das gleiche mit den Charakteren sage ich auch immer. Während ich von Witcher 3 oder sogar dem schlecht bewerteten Mafia 3 immer noch die meisten Namen weiß, habe ich bei Horizon schon nach kurzer Zeit alle vergessen. Nach Aloy ist da schon Schluss bei mir. Die wirken, vermutlich durch die teils belanglosen Dialoge, einfach lustlos, emotionslos und sind komplett austauschbar.  Die kamen mir teilweise vor wie GZSZ Darsteller m ersten Drehtag.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Dezember 2017)

zukolada schrieb:


> Ich denke mit der Aussage hast du dich ja nun selbst disqualifiziert... Denn wer AC:0 mit Zelda vergleicht, hat noch nie einen Teil gespielt. Bei Zelda geht es so gut wie null um eine Story. Aber das wissen nur Leute, die die Spiele kennen. Spiele wie Horizon, AC: O leben von ihren Storys und sind was ganz anderes. Da muss man sich entscheiden, ob man es mag oder nicht. Ist wie mit Filmen oder Büchern. Zelda hat damit aber nix zu tun.
> Denn die "Story" ist wie bei Mario immer die gleiche. Rette die Prinzessin und besiege Bowser bzw. Ganon! Das wars. Daran solltest du erkennen, dass es bei Zelda nicht um eine Story geht.



Ich würde eher sagen, dieser Kommentar war ein komplettes Eigentor deinerseits.

Beide Spiele sind Action Adventures, bei beiden erkundet man die große offene Welt, die insbesondere bei AC: O unglaublich schön ist. Bei beiden kämpft und klettert man. 

Wenn dir die Story bei Zelda also Wurst ist, dann kann sie es bei AC: O auch genauso sein, denn spielerisch tun sich die beiden Titel rein gar nichts. Der große Unterschied ist, AC: O hat eine tolle Story und Zelda den üblichen Nintendo-Schmarrn und praktisch nicht existent gehalten. 
Wenn du also AC: O wegen der Story kritisierst dann muss dir Zelda praktisch automatisch richtig mies vorkommen.


----------



## knarfe1000 (7. Dezember 2017)

Aenimus schrieb:


> Kürzer: Nioh



Leider nix für mich.


----------



## SirThomas70 (7. Dezember 2017)

Den Hype um Horizont Zero Dawn kann ich nicht verstehen.
Die OWorld ist zwar von Maschinenwesen bevölkert, aber abseits davon leblos. Da passiert sonst nichts. 
Was das gameplay anbelangt,ist man gefühlt 80% der Zeit damitz beschäftigt, Pfeilspitzen zu basteln :-p
Die Nebenquests sind belanglos. Die Hauptstory ist interessant, aber plätschert nach dem guten Auftakt erstmal vor sich hin und zieht erst aber der 2. Hälfte wieder an.
Komisch: Die Welt hat sich über die Gesichtsanimationen von MEA aufgeregt, aber bei HZD wars wohl jedem Wurst?! Außer den Augen bewegt sich da null in den Gesichtern und Aloy hat einen Silberblick :-p 
Die meisten Dialoge und Charaktere sind beliebig.
Insgesamt wegen der etwas anderen Story spielenswert, aber in Summe höchstens ein 80 und weit hinter dem Gesamtpaket eines ACO.


----------



## linktheminstrel (7. Dezember 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wenn du also AC: O wegen der Story kritisierst dann muss dir Zelda praktisch automatisch richtig mies vorkommen.


warum denn das schon wieder? es geht bei breath of the wild um das erkunden der welt, diese ist um einiges lebendiger als wie in ac:o, es gibt überall was zu entdecken, die Wildnis ist so gut gemacht wie in keinem anderen spiel, die ich kenne, es gibt überall Herausforderungen, die man meistern kann... 
um diesen erkundungsdrang zu fördern, wäre für mich eine mega-aufwändige Story mit wendungen, Brennpunkten etc. komplett kontraproduktiv, da das spiel den spieler schlicht nicht hetzen will.
als mies würde ich die Story aber keineswegs bezeichnen, gerade die Erinnerungen sind mmn sehr gut gemacht und ein paar der Charaktere, die man trifft, gehören für mich zu den besten, die die reihe hervorgebracht hat.wie gehabt: hör bitte mal auf, ein spiel schlechtzureden, das du nicht gespielt hast.


----------



## Kalumet (7. Dezember 2017)

Dieses Jahr war für mich wirklich sehr gut... wenn es um Spiele Neuerscheinungen in diesem Zeitraum geht zumindest  ,fällt mir da echt schwer mich da festzulegen, und dann weiß ich nicht ob da Games die älter sind aber dieses Jahr neuen Inhalt  (z.B. DLC's) bekommen haben mit wählbar sind. Und ein Spiel Genreübergreifend zu nennen macht finde ich (bei mir zumindest) keinen großen Sinn, finde ich schwer z.B. ein Shadow Tactics Blades of the Shogun zu vergleichen mit einem Assassins Creed Origins. 

Wie gesagt, mir sind dieses Jahr einige Spiele im Gedächtnis geblieben mit denen ich viel Spaß hatte, R6 Siege, dann das fantastische Titanfall 2 (hat immerhin einen super Single wie Multiplayer... daß scheint ja wirklich schwer zu sein das beides gut wird und sollte daher auch gewichtet werden wie ich finde, andere Entwickler haben da ja durchaus Ihre Schwierigkeiten damit ... hust... Battlefield (1) Call of Duty WWII, Battlefront 2 um nur mal die größten zu nennen, bin ja mal gespannt wie es dann bei dem nächsten Titanfall aussieht - EA ick hör dir trapsen -, Resident Evil 7, Wolfenstein The New Collossus, Shadow Tactics Blades of the Shogun, The Hunter: Call of the Wild. Und einiges möchte ich auch noch unbedingt nachholen, Nier Automata, Destiny 2, Prey, Elex 

Am meisten habe ich Rainbow Six Siege gespielt, da ist ja dieses Jahr einiges Überarbeitet worden und hat auch neue Inhalte bekommen, ich fand bisher immer ja, die sollten man da auch mit dazu nehmen, da sehe ich in Zukunft aber ein Problem, was macht man dann bei (ich sag jetzt die bösen Wörter) Games as a Service Spielen die ja über Jahre Inhalte bekommen sollen ?  , z.B. Star Citizen das über einen langen Zeitraum aufgebaut werden soll (wenn alles klappt, und Chris Roberts sich nicht doch noch in die Karibik auf seine mit Hula Mädchen bevölkerte Insel absetzt  , oder sonst irgend ein anderer langweiliger Grund der das Projekt zum scheitern bringt). 

Na ja Fragen über Fragen, aber gut wenn es so sein soll ein Spiel zu nennen, dann wird es bei mir wohl AC Origins werden, ich finde als Geschichtsinteressierter alleine schon das Setting spitze, auch wenn ich mir im alten Ägypten interessantere Zeitepochen gewünscht hätte, z.B. Ramses II, oder Sesostris III , Ätznatron äh Echnathon & Nofretete usw. usf, und Ubisoft nimmt ausgerechnet die Zeit, als Ägypten von der makedonisch-griechischen Dynastie  der Ptolemäer regiert wurde  , aber Ok das ist jetzt schon Jammern auf sehr hohem Niveau,  den Das Spiel fand ich bisher super , bin noch nicht fertig  (ich muß doch in jedem Gebiet erst alles erledigen bevor ich weiter gehe), ich finde es wirklich sehr erfrischend für ein Assassins Creed, Ubisoft hatte zwar angekündigt das sie dieses Mal einiges ändern, aber ich dachte echt das dies halt bloß PR Geblubber ist - wäre ja nicht das erste Mal - haben kräftig zu Witcher III geschielt wie mir scheint, und das war eine gute Entscheidung.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Dezember 2017)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> warum denn das schon wieder? es geht bei breath of the wild um das erkunden der welt, diese ist um einiges lebendiger als wie in ac:o, es gibt überall was zu entdecken, die Wildnis ist so gut gemacht wie in keinem anderen spiel, die ich kenne, es gibt überall Herausforderungen, die man meistern kann...
> um diesen erkundungsdrang zu fördern, wäre für mich eine mega-aufwändige Story mit wendungen, Brennpunkten etc. komplett kontraproduktiv, da das spiel den spieler schlicht nicht hetzen will.
> als mies würde ich die Story aber keineswegs bezeichnen, gerade die Erinnerungen sind mmn sehr gut gemacht und ein paar der Charaktere, die man trifft, gehören für mich zu den besten, die die reihe hervorgebracht hat.wie gehabt: hör bitte mal auf, ein spiel schlechtzureden, das du nicht gespielt hast.



Ich habe auch AC: O nicht gespielt allerdings viel von beiden gesehen. Bei der Welterkundung tun die sich nicht viel. Ich würde sogar behaupten AC: O bietet hier erheblich mehr als Zelda, undzwar nicht nur wegen der erheblich besseren Grafik. Du kannst auch bei AC: O die Story komplett ignorieren und stundenlang durch die Wallachei strömern und die Welt erkunden, und da gibt es durchaus was zu sehen. 

Die Diskussion entstand daraus, dass der Vorredner Zelda als Spiel des Jahres hervorhob und AC: O wegen der Story als schlecht empfand. Das ist in meinen Augen einfach nur verkehrte Welt. Kaum ein Spiel hat eine schlechtere Story als Zelda (von Mario mal abgesehen). Und ansonsten sind sich beide Spiele eben unglaublich ähnlich. Außer das AC: O nun mal grafisch in völlig anderen Sphären schwebt und ein besseres Kampfsystem hat. Dafür fehlen halt ein paar Rätseleinlagen.


----------



## riesenwiesel (7. Dezember 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und ansonsten sind sich beide Spiele eben unglaublich ähnlich.


In der Theorie vielleicht, in der Praxis ist beim Spielgefühl zwischen den beiden Titel einfach ein meilenweiter Unterschied und da geht es gar nicht um besser oder schlechter, sondern einfach um "anders".
Das sieht man eben nicht, wenn man sich irgendwelche Videos ansieht, oder Artikel ließt. Um ein Spiel richtig einschätzen zu können, muss man es immer noch gespielt haben.
Für mich persönlich fühlt sich Breath of the Wild einfach mehr nach etwas besonderem an, während AC eher dem Einheitsbrei entspricht. Klar herausragend, aber eben doch irgendwie Einheitsbrei... schwer zu beschreiben.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Dezember 2017)

riesenwiesel schrieb:


> In der Theorie vielleicht, in der Praxis ist beim Spielgefühl zwischen den beiden Titel einfach ein meilenweiter Unterschied und da geht es gar nicht um besser oder schlechter, sondern einfach um "anders".
> Das sieht man eben nicht, wenn man sich irgendwelche Videos ansieht, oder Artikel ließt. Um ein Spiel richtig einschätzen zu können, muss man es immer noch gespielt haben.
> Für mich persönlich fühlt sich Breath of the Wild einfach mehr nach etwas besonderem an, während AC eher dem Einheitsbrei entspricht. Klar herausragend, aber eben doch irgendwie Einheitsbrei... schwer zu beschreiben.



Das ist aber subjektive Wahrnehmung. Ich gestehe Zelda zu, dass es durch seinen Grafikstil eine völlig andere, sehr märchenhafte Atmosphäre erzeugt. Ansonsten entsteht das Gefühl wohl eher daher, "schon wieder ein Assassin's Creed vom Massenwaren-Hersteller Ubisoft, nichts besonderes halt" und auf der anderen Seite: "Endlich mal wieder ein neues Zelda, dem Traum meiner Kindheit, und Nintendo hat alles umgekrempelt und anders gemacht als früher, genial!" 
Oder anders ausgedrückt, Nintendo macht Assassin's Creed, Far Cry 3 mit dem alten Prince of Persia / Tomb Raider gemischt in Open World, packt ein paar kleine Tempel zum Rätseln rein, damit wenigstens ein wenig das Gameplay der alten Teile enthalten bleibt, vergisst wie üblich die Story und garniert das Ganze mit seinem "alterslosen" Grafikstil und alle feiern es ab, weil halt Nintendo.


----------



## Talisman79 (7. Dezember 2017)

toll,,nach dem nun jeder zweite rumgeheult hat wie toll AC doch geworden is,bin ich nun auch schwach geworden.ich hasse euch


----------



## riesenwiesel (7. Dezember 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das ist aber subjektive Wahrnehmung. Ich gestehe Zelda zu, dass es durch seinen Grafikstil eine völlig andere, sehr märchenhafte Atmosphäre erzeugt. Ansonsten entsteht das Gefühl wohl eher daher, "schon wieder ein Assassin's Creed vom Massenwaren-Hersteller Ubisoft, nichts besonderes halt" und auf der anderen Seite: "Endlich mal wieder ein neues Zelda, dem Traum meiner Kindheit, und Nintendo hat alles umgekrempelt und anders gemacht als früher, genial!"
> Oder anders ausgedrückt, Nintendo macht Assassin's Creed, Far Cry 3 mit dem alten Prince of Persia / Tomb Raider gemischt in Open World, packt ein paar kleine Tempel zum Rätseln rein, damit wenigstens ein wenig das Gameplay der alten Teile enthalten bleibt, vergisst wie üblich die Story und garniert das Ganze mit seinem "alterslosen" Grafikstil und alle feiern es ab, weil halt Nintendo.


Natürlich ist das alles subjektiv, Spiele wirklich objektiv bewerten ist kaum möglich, von Oberflächlichkeiten mal abgesehen. 
Für mich hat Zelda im Vergleich zu den Konkurrenten das einzigartigere Gameplay und fühlt sich einfach weniger nach Standard Open World Baukasten an. 
Viele andere Spiele aus der List haben mir auch Spaß gemacht, aber Zelda fühlt sich einfach mehr als was besonderes an. Wie gesagt schwer zu beschreiben.
Ich fand auch AC: O, ME: A und Horizon Zero Dawn richtig gut, aber die sind irgendwie untereinander leichter vergleichbar, als sie es mit einem Breath of the Wild sind und das macht für mich den Unterschied... wie gehabt alles subjektiv. 

Voten muss ich natürlich trotzdem für BF2... ist ja klar.


----------



## Kalumet (7. Dezember 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> toll,,nach dem nun jeder zweite rumgeheult hat wie toll AC doch geworden is,bin ich nun auch schwach geworden.ich hasse euch



Hi hihi, ich bin unschuldig -hust- , jetzt hoffe ich doch wirklich sehr, daß es Dir auch gefällt, also zumindest wird nicht mehr ganz so viel geklettert, die Kämpfe sind anspruchsvoller (kein blocken, Konter, töten von zehn Angreifern "nacheinander" mehr), keine Federn oder ähnliches Gedöns von denen man zig Stück finden muß, oder solch stupide Lückenfüller, sondern viele kleine abgeschlossene Missionen (neben den Hauptquests).

Möge Bastet mit Dir sein, und Du noch nicht so bald in die Gefilde der Binsen eingehen


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Dezember 2017)

riesenwiesel schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das alles subjektiv, Spiele wirklich objektiv bewerten ist kaum möglich, von Oberflächlichkeiten mal abgesehen.
> Für mich hat Zelda im Vergleich zu den Konkurrenten das einzigartigere Gameplay und fühlt sich einfach weniger nach Standard Open World Baukasten an.
> Viele andere Spiele aus der List haben mir auch Spaß gemacht, aber Zelda fühlt sich einfach mehr als was besonderes an. Wie gesagt schwer zu beschreiben.
> Ich fand auch AC: O, ME: A und Horizon Zero Dawn richtig gut, aber die sind irgendwie untereinander leichter vergleichbar, als sie es mit einem Breath of the Wild sind und das macht für mich den Unterschied... wie gehabt alles subjektiv.



Das Gefühl bei Zelda kommt vielleicht auch daher, dass bei der Switch mit einmal Leute zugreifen, die keinen (3)DS und keine Wii U gehabt haben und auch sonst eher einen Bogen um japanische Spiele bzw. Spiele mit solchen Konzepten machen, letztere kommen ja gerade im Indie-Bereich gelegentlich vor. 
Dadurch fühlt sich dann alles so frisch und anders an. Faktisch ist es das aber nicht, insbesondere wenn man Multiplattformspieler ist, der neben westlichen Triple A Titeln eben auch ganz viel Japano-Krams zockt. Zelda ist für die Zelda Serie eine Revolution, mehr aber auch nicht. Ansonsten bedient es sich halt an althergebrachten Versatzstücken.


Ich selbst spiele gerade auf dem 3DS Fire Emblem Echoes - Shadows of Valentia und mir ist es gestern Abend tatsächlich passiert, dass ich vor dem Einschlafen noch nur mal eben ein halbes Stündchen zocken wollte. Zweieinhalb Stunden später schaue ich auf die Uhr und bekomme einen Schreck, verdammt, ich muss schlafen. Das passiert mir eigentlich sonst nie.
Aber ist Fire Emblem jetzt so speziell oder neu oder besonders? Nö, eigentlich nicht, Echoes ist ein Remake von Fire Emblem Gaiden von vor Urzeiten (1992), da ist nichts neu dran, nur halt ordentlich aufpoliert. Sind SRPGs so besonders? Nö, eigentlich auch nicht, gibt gerade aus Japan etliche tolle. 

Dies gesagt, ein Spiel kann eine tolle Sogwirkung erzielen, ohne das es eigentlich etwas besonderes oder gar neues ist. Es kommt vor allem auf den Spieler an, wie der das Spiel wahrnimmt. Ich habe etwa lange kein SRPG mehr gezockt (obwohl ich noch ein paar andere mehr oder minder ungespielt liegen habe, Disgaea 2 - 4 oder Shin Megami Tensei - Devil Survivor 1 und 2) und war deswegen erst mal wieder vollkommen fasziniert.


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. Dezember 2017)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> warum denn das schon wieder? es geht bei breath of the wild um das erkunden der welt, diese ist um einiges lebendiger als wie in ac:o, es gibt überall was zu entdecken, die Wildnis ist so gut gemacht wie in keinem anderen spiel, die ich kenne, es gibt überall Herausforderungen, die man meistern kann...
> um diesen erkundungsdrang zu fördern, wäre für mich eine mega-aufwändige Story mit wendungen, Brennpunkten etc. komplett kontraproduktiv, da das spiel den spieler schlicht nicht hetzen will.
> als mies würde ich die Story aber keineswegs bezeichnen, gerade die Erinnerungen sind mmn sehr gut gemacht und ein paar der Charaktere, die man trifft, gehören für mich zu den besten, die die reihe hervorgebracht hat.wie gehabt: hör bitte mal auf, ein spiel schlechtzureden, das du nicht gespielt hast.



Also, ich hab beide Spiele bis zum erbrechen gespielt. Sowohl Zelda, als auch AC Origins. Beide sind für sich genommen genial, aber letzteres hat für mich die Nase leicht vorne. Mag vielleicht am frischen Setting liegen und daran, dass Waffen nicht kaputt gehen.  

Beide Spiele haben eine eigentlich interessante Story. Beide bieten Herausforderungen, Abwechslung und genügend Inhalte. Beide bieten eine echt große Welt, wobei ich aber sagen muss, dass die Open World von AC Origins in meinen Augen lebendiger rüber kommt. Zumindest glaubwürdiger. Anders als in BotW sehe ich in AC Origins andauernd irgendwelche Tiere rum lungern, Boote übers Wasser schippern, Leute in Städten miteinander labern, Karawane umher ziehen, Gefechte zwischen Rebellen und Soldaten oder zwischen Menschen und Tiere usw. 

BotW würde ich aber nach wie vor liebend gern nochmal durchspielen, ebenso wie AC Origins. BotW legt seinen Fokus weniger auf den Kampf, sondern vielmehr auf Entdeckung + Rätsel, während AC Origins eher auf Entdeckung + Kampf/Attentate setzt. Beides macht Laune. 


@Topic
Das Spiel des Jahres für mich zu wählen, ist schwierig. Auch eine Platzierung ist schwierig. Aber grundsätzlich würde ich folgende wählen: 

- AC Origins
- Zelda: Breath of the Wild 
- Divinity Original Sin 2
- Nioh
- Horizon Zero Dawn
- Hellblade: Senuas Sacrifice


----------



## Celerex (8. Dezember 2017)

Weissbier242 schrieb:


> Bin anscheinend der einzigste hier mit divinity original sin 2. Für mich schon fast ein Meilenstein und eins der besten Spiele der letzten 10 Jahre!



Mein Problem ist, dass ich erst vor 3-4 Tagen damit angefangen habe und das Spiel erst bewerte, wenn ich fertig bin. Aber bisher kann ich dir nur beipflichten. Wenn das Spiel das Niveau halten kann, ist es definitiv eines der besten RPG‘s, die ich jemals gespielt habe.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (8. Dezember 2017)

Kein den echten Wahlen waren dann auch keine großen Überraschungen dabei, außer vielleicht, dass TLOU 2 RDR 2 bei den meist erwarteten Spielen geschlagen hat.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Dezember 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das ist aber subjektive Wahrnehmung.



und deine wahrnehmung ist was? objektiv?



> Ich gestehe Zelda zu, dass es durch seinen Grafikstil eine völlig andere, sehr märchenhafte Atmosphäre erzeugt. Ansonsten entsteht das Gefühl wohl eher daher, "schon wieder ein Assassin's Creed vom Massenwaren-Hersteller Ubisoft, nichts besonderes halt" und auf der anderen Seite: "Endlich mal wieder ein neues Zelda, dem Traum meiner Kindheit, und Nintendo hat alles umgekrempelt und anders gemacht als früher, genial!"
> Oder anders ausgedrückt, Nintendo macht Assassin's Creed, Far Cry 3 mit dem alten Prince of Persia / Tomb Raider gemischt in Open World, packt ein paar kleine Tempel zum Rätseln rein, damit wenigstens ein wenig das Gameplay der alten Teile enthalten bleibt, vergisst wie üblich die Story und garniert das Ganze mit seinem "alterslosen" Grafikstil und alle feiern es ab, weil halt Nintendo.



spiel zelda doch erstmal selbst und schau dir nicht nur irgendwelche let's plays an. 
dann sprechen wir uns nochmal.


----------



## CANN0NF0DDER (8. Dezember 2017)

cuphead ... nicht gedacht das ich nach mehr als 20 jahren plötzlich mal wieder nen jump'n run zocken würde ....


----------



## Talisman79 (8. Dezember 2017)

CANN0NF0DDER schrieb:


> cuphead ... nicht gedacht das ich nach mehr als 20 jahren plötzlich mal wieder nen jump'n run zocken würde ....



wobei das genre mitlerweile ja ne kleine renaissance erlebt.gibt so einige echt hübsche jump n runs..ori and the blind forest oder die trine-reihe sind  auf jedenfall n blick wert wenn du sowas magst


----------



## Spiritogre (8. Dezember 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> und deine wahrnehmung ist was? objektiv?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seufz, ich hatte das danach noch ausufernd erklärt. 

Und wir wollen auch nicht verschweigen, dass auch Zelda viele Mängel hat, die ja dann gerne von den Fans ausgeblendet oder kleingeredet werden. Minimalistische, dämliche inkonsistente Story, zerstörbare Waffen, Crafting, Tempel sehr klein usw. Es ist nicht das pefekte Überspiel, zu dem es gerne gemacht wird. Es ist ein gutes Spiel aber nichts besonderes, wenn einem der Name Zelda völlig egal ist und man das Spiel an sich bewertet.



CANN0NF0DDER schrieb:


> cuphead ... nicht gedacht das ich nach mehr als 20 jahren plötzlich mal wieder nen jump'n run zocken würde ....


Pass auf, was du sagst, letztens wurde ich hier extrem angegangen, weil ich es gewagt hatte Cuphead als Jump & Run zu bezeichnen, was zu mind. eineinhalb Seiten Diskussion führte ...


----------



## CANN0NF0DDER (8. Dezember 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Pass auf, was du sagst, letztens wurde ich hier extrem angegangen, weil ich es gewagt hatte Cuphead als Jump & Run zu bezeichnen, was zu mind. eineinhalb Seiten Diskussion führte ...



ich bin zu alt um mich davon beeindrucken zu lassen, egal ob earthworm jim mit laserblaster, mario mit blume, plok oder halt nun Kaffeetassen die schnipsen, alles jump'n run. diese ganzen jump'n gun, run'n gun, plattform shooter etc... Einteilungen kann man imho nutzen wenn man die spiele untereinander weiter abgrenzen will, betrachtet man sie aber nüchtern gesamt handelt es sich bei allen um jump'n runs


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (8. Dezember 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Pass auf, was du sagst, letztens wurde ich hier extrem angegangen, weil ich es gewagt hatte Cuphead als Jump & Run zu bezeichnen, was zu mind. eineinhalb Seiten Diskussion führte ...



Extrem angegangen? Nun mach mal nicht einen auf Drama Queen  
Soweit ich mich erinnere, wurde Dir nur von mehreren Leuten in aller Ruhe erklärt, warum es keines ist.


----------



## Spiritogre (8. Dezember 2017)

In aller Ruhe, ja klar ... das war Drama, Baby, echtes Drama!


----------



## OldMCJimBob (8. Dezember 2017)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice, mehr muss man nicht sagen!



Das hat mich enttäuscht. Ja, der Sound und die daraus resultierende Atmosphäre war großartig, genauso wie ich die Thematik an sich sehr interessant fand. Aber spielerisch hat es mich kalt gelassen.


----------



## TobiWan82 (9. Dezember 2017)

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich das mit Zelda auch erwartet. Definitiv nicht mein Spiel aber kaum ein Spiel wurde so durch die Decke gelobt und hat einen derartigen Hype ausgelöst. Zero hatte das Problem das es sich extrem am Witcher messen musste, das ist meistens kein gutes Signal für GOTY.


----------



## CryPosthuman (9. Dezember 2017)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Das hat mich enttäuscht. Ja, der Sound und die daraus resultierende Atmosphäre war großartig, genauso wie ich die Thematik an sich sehr interessant fand. Aber spielerisch hat es mich kalt gelassen.


Klar, es war spielerisch nicht innovativ oder so, es war standard, aber man ich sagen, dass das Gameplay exzeltent den Drive in der Story und in der Spielerfahrung aufrecht erhalten hat. Der Rest hat mich genug weggeknallt, dass es für mich wirklich zum Game of the Century geworden ist - vielmehr, wenn ich meine Dozententätigkeit ausübe, ist Hellblade fester bestandteil des Stoffs...
Wenn es schon zwar nicht spielerisch eine Vorbildfunktion einnimmt, tut es das in jeder anderer Hinsicht - und das kann fast kein Spiel sonst von sich behaupten - und schon garnicht dieses Jahr!


----------



## Zybba (9. Dezember 2017)

Divinity: Original Sin 2


----------



## Wut-Gamer (10. Dezember 2017)

Habe leider noch kein Spiel aus dem laufenden Jahr gespielt...


----------



## stevem (10. Dezember 2017)

Diesmal ist die Auswahl echt schwierig, in diesen Jahr sind ein paar tolle Spiele dabei gewesen:

-Divinity: Original Sin 2
-Resident Evil 7
-Total War Warhammer 2
-Destiny 2 (bzw vor dem DLC hat mir das Spiel noch gefallen)
-Pokemon


----------



## Zybba (10. Dezember 2017)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Habe leider noch kein Spiel aus dem laufenden Jahr gespielt...


Wie kommts?

Soweit ich weiß, bist du ja eher gegen aktuelle Titel/Geschäftsmodelle.
Oder sind es andere Gründe?


----------



## Gemar (11. Dezember 2017)

Wirklich schwer dieses Jahr, da kein Titel so richtig heraussticht.
Naja, Nintendo hat Top Arbeit geleistet dieses Jahr.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (11. Dezember 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Wie kommts?
> 
> Soweit ich weiß, bist du ja eher gegen aktuelle Titel/Geschäftsmodelle.
> Oder sind es andere Gründe?



Dieses Jahr sind ja durchaus einige hochkarätige DRM-freie Titel erschienen (Divinity z.B.), aber ich sitze einfach noch auf einem riesigen Stapel älterer Spiele, und habe es deswegen nicht eilig


----------

